# Shiny red one



## barry richardson (Sep 17, 2015)

Burly African Sumac. I painted the inside with flat black paint and dyed the rim, I like the effect it created. Spent quite a bit of time on the finish, rubbing it down and recoating, buffing. Lacquer. about 11"x 11"

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 16


----------



## Sprung (Sep 17, 2015)

Barry, I love it! Just awesome! I really like the black interior.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 17, 2015)

Black interior is a stand out! Love the sheen on the vase - you must have spent literally hours on it. This is truly an outstanding turn! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 17, 2015)

Shazaam !!! That is sweet looking with the black contrast ! I think you should try a CA finish 
next time

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 17, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Shazaam !!! That is sweet looking with the black contrast ! I think you should try a CA finish
> next time


ha ha, Thanks Tom


----------



## ClintW (Sep 17, 2015)

That is amazing! The sheen on the finish is incredible!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 17, 2015)

That's art gallery bound unless a collector sees it first. Superb in all respects. How did you get such a perfect border on the paint - did you overlap the paint then do your final cutting/sanding on the outside and then do the finishing? Also how did you apply the paint?

However you did it worked perfectly just love everything about it. Couldn't critique it even if you asked.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 17, 2015)

Outstanding as usual barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 17, 2015)

Very cool, love all the voids, adds such character. I almost would have guessed a very light cherry, but I like the color in this. The black contrast is excellent, nice sharp transitions.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 17, 2015)

Another winner Barry - Hell thats a better finish than I have on my truck  You can see the time you spent on this finish reflected in the results... Sorry I couldn't resist

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Sep 17, 2015)

Gorgeous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Sep 17, 2015)

another superb looking vessel 
I think it's about time you give us a little more detail about how you do your finishes, .......
what do you use for a base coat ??, what's your buffing/polishing process?? at what speed do you buff/polish ??
I generally don't do glossy finishes, but if I could accomplish a piece as pretty as this, then I'd start doing a couple

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 17, 2015)

Kevin said:


> That's art gallery bound unless a collector sees it first. Superb in all respects. How did you get such a perfect border on the paint - did you overlap the paint then do your final cutting/sanding on the outside and then do the finishing? Also how did you apply the paint?
> 
> However you did it worked perfectly just love everything about it. Couldn't critique it even if you asked.


Thanks Kevin, I used a can of spray paint for the inside, the opening was big enough for pretty easy access, on the rim I went over it several times with a sharpie. You can be pretty precise with those but any where I got over on the outside, I just sanded it back to the edge, made a nice clean border.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## WoodLove (Sep 17, 2015)

Outstanding piece Barry...... Love the black contrast. Way to go....... giving me more ideas to try..... keep going and maybe one day I will be making pieces as beautiful as yours.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 17, 2015)

I've run out of ways to say how much I like and admire your work Barry. Truly inspirational. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody (Sep 18, 2015)

You're on a roll! Take a pic for me of the last 3 or 4 you've turned. I'd like to see them all together if you still have them. Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 18, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> another superb looking vessel
> I think it's about time you give us a little more detail about how you do your finishes, .......
> what do you use for a base coat ??, what's your buffing/polishing process?? at what speed do you buff/polish ??
> I generally don't do glossy finishes, but if I could accomplish a piece as pretty as this, then I'd start doing a couple


Thanks Jerry, I'm learning as I go. This particular wood is pretty easy to put a high gloss finish on since it is super fine grained, no pores to fill. Started with several coats of Deft spray Lacquer. Wait a few days till it can be sanded without gumming up the paper, I used a regular 5" ROS with 320 and level out the finish. Then a couple more coats of lacquer. Then wait a couple of weeks for that to cure. Rub out with 4/0 steel wool (Liberon) the stuff from the borgs is not nearly as good IMO. Then buff with Tripoli, around 6-8 hundred rpm. I don't think the speed is critical, it will just buff out slower at a slower speed. But buffing lacquer at a high speed you run a greater risk of burning through the finish, especially on edges and corners, if you do, you pretty much have to start over. So easy as you go. Once the shine comes up, any imperfections will become very noticeable, as was the case with this one. So I went back to the steel wool and worked on those areas some more, then buffed it again, and finished with a wax buff. I have the Don Pencil buffing system, works great, but it is the only one I have ever owned, so I cant compare to others....

Reactions: Great Post 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 18, 2015)

Ok...now I'm an official B.R. groupie.....at least untill @manbuckwal posts up another pen.
I have to share my drool with others...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## pinky (Sep 18, 2015)

Love the finish!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Horatio (Sep 18, 2015)

That's secksie.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 18, 2015)

Outstanding as usual Barry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 18, 2015)

I like it! The deep slant with the black makes the rim look really nice. Too bad you can't find any decent wood to turn out there...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 20, 2015)

Darn that's nice. Well designed and well done. What more could be better?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

